# Post-grado



## mafalda317

Alguien me podría decir como se dice en italiano los cursos de Post grado??

Gracias!


----------



## esteban

Hola mafalda317:

Con el nuevo sistema de _Bologna_, corresponde en principio a la _specialistica_ que se consigue después de 5 años de estudio (en teoría claro).

Saludos
esteban

PD Si no me equivoco pregrado (o licenciatura) = laurea, posgrado (también maestría o máster) = specialistica (o master), doctorado = dottorato. Aunque con la laurea, ya te dicen _dottore_ en Italia ¡pero eso ya es otro tema!


----------



## mafalda317

Gracias Esteban!


----------



## lizzie86

No, la specialistica non si ha dopo 5 anni di studio. In italia funziona così, ovvero che si studia 3 anni all'università, con i quali si consegue la laurea triennale. La specialistica sono gli ultimi 2 anni dell'università e non il master. 
Il master si fa dopo la laurea triennale o quinquennale ed è a pagamento solitamente.
Da quasi un anno comunque il nome di specialistica è stato cambiato con laurea magistrale, che indica sempre gli ultimi 2 anni di università. Se mi spiegate in spagnolo cosa intendete per posgrado vi posso dire a cosa corrisponde in italiano. Sono sicura di questa cosa perchè sono una studente universitaria.

Forse mi son spiegata male. Con il mio post volevo dire che la specialistica e il master in Italia son due cose diverse.

i cinque anni dell'università che si facevano in passato sono divisi così:
i primi 3 anni: triennale
il quarto e il quinto: specialistica (ora chiamata magistrale).
Il master è un qualcosa in più al di fuori della laurea, una specie di specializzazione.


----------



## esteban

Ho capito, scusatemi per la confusione. Quindi mi sa che l'unico errore che ho fatto è rispetto al master che non è equivalente alla specialistica. Ho preso la laurea a Bologna tre anni fa e in quel momento, la specialistica non veniva ancora chiamata magistrale. Secondo me, le equivalenzi sarebbero quindi:

pregrado (o licenciatura) = laurea 
posgrado (también maestría o máster) = specialistica 
doctorado = dottorato
master = especialización (?)

Bisogna poi prendere in considerazione che la durata e la denominazione di ogni diploma possono essere diverse secondo il paese in cui ti trovi.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## 0scar

¿No se dice carrera de _grado_, y no de _pregrado, _(la universitaria normal desde los 19 a los 24 años)?


----------



## MOMO2

Esiste anche l'espressione _post laurea. _


----------



## MOMO2

0scar said:


> ¿No se dice carrera de _grado_, y no de _pregrado, _(la universitaria normal desde los 19 a los 24 años)?


 
Hola Oscar.
Hace años (así lo hice yo) a la Universidad íbamos con más o menos 19 años de edad y salíamos con más o menos 24. 
Hoy día ya no es así.  Dura 2 ó 3 años menos. Según si eran cursos de 4 o si eran cursos de 5 años.


----------



## MOMO2

esteban said:


> Ho capito, scusatemi per la confusione. Quindi mi sa che l'unico errore che ho fatto è rispetto al master che non è equivalente alla specialistica. Ho preso la laurea a Bologna tre anni fa e in quel momento, la specialistica non veniva ancora chiamata magistrale. Secondo me, le equivalenze sarebbero quindi:
> 
> pregrado (o licenciatura) = laurea
> posgrado (también maestría o máster) = specialistica
> doctorado = dottorato
> master = especialización (?)
> 
> Bisogna poi prendere in considerazione che la durata e la denominazione di ogni diploma possono essere diverse secondo il paese in cui ti trovi.
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


 
Hola Esteban. Este hilo se está poniendo muy interesante. 
Yo te digo como era hace años. Como seguimos vivos (y no somos tan viejos) me parece útil saber que:

3-6 años : _asilo / scuola materna_ (en España lo llmaban parvulario) 
6-11 años : _scuola elementare_ (de I a V)
12-14 años : _Scuola media inferiore _(I - III)
15-19 años : _Scuola media superiore _(4 años para los que querían ser maestros, 5 para todos los demás)
19-23/24 ...: universidad (4,5,6 años: dependía de la carrera)

Después de la Universidad habían _specializzazioni_ o _master_. Estos dos últimos no eran sinónimos. Podías añadir unos años de estudio en la misma universidad para una _specializzazione_ o bien seguir un curso fuera de ella: el _master_. Los _master_ eran de pago, generalmente en el extranjero y, claro queda, eran para pocos afortunados.


----------



## MOMO2

lizzie86 said:


> No, la specialistica non si ha dopo 5 anni di studio. In italia funziona così, ovvero che si studia 3 anni all'università, con i quali si consegue la laurea triennale. La specialistica sono gli ultimi 2 anni dell'università e non il master.
> Il master si fa dopo la laurea triennale o quinquennale ed è a pagamento solitamente.
> Da quasi un anno comunque il nome di specialistica è stato cambiato con laurea magistrale, che indica sempre gli ultimi 2 anni di università. Se mi spiegate in spagnolo cosa intendete per posgrado vi posso dire a cosa corrisponde in italiano. Sono sicura di questa cosa perchè sono una studente universitaria.
> 
> Forse mi son spiegata male. Con il mio post volevo dire che la specialistica e il master in Italia son due cose diverse.
> 
> i cinque anni dell'università che si facevano in passato sono divisi così:
> i primi 3 anni: triennale
> il quarto e il quinto: specialistica (ora chiamata magistrale).
> Il master è un qualcosa in più al di fuori della laurea, una specie di specializzazione.


 
Ciao Lizzie.
Mi togli una curiosità? A una studentessa italiana che ha finito in Italia i "3 anni", viene conferito il titolo di dottore? (Non è una distrazione: ai miei tempi le donne ricevevano il titolo di _dottore_)
Grazie.


----------



## honeyheart

MOMO2 said:


> Después de la Universidad habían había  _specializzazioni_ o _master_.


La explicación, aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haber
_
···> Para concluir, es recomendable tener presente la siguiente regla: «el verbo haber se usa en plural únicamente cuando es auxiliar de cualquier otro verbo que no sea el mismo verbo haber».

_


MOMO2 said:


> Hace años (así lo hice yo) a la Universidad íbamos con más o menos 19 años de edad y salíamos con más o menos 24.
> Hoy día ya no es así.  Dura 2 ó 3 años menos. Según si eran cursos de 4 o si eran cursos de 5 años.


 Entonces, Momo, ¿cuánto dura ahora el estudio completo de una carrera universitaria en Ialia?


----------



## MOMO2

honeyheart said:


> La explicación, aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haber
> 
> _···> Para concluir, es recomendable tener presente la siguiente regla: «el verbo haber se usa en plural únicamente cuando es auxiliar de cualquier otro verbo que no sea el mismo verbo haber». _*Gracias. Fue una distracción y tengo que poner mayor atención.*
> 
> 
> Entonces, Momo, ¿cuánto dura ahora el estudio completo de una carrera universitaria en Ialia?


 *Ni idea. Sólo veo que gente muy joven acaba la uni mientras hace años acababas con mínimo 23-24 años de edad. Digo 23 porque conozco a un chaval que empezó la escuela con 1 año de antelación y como en España (en aquellos tiempos, ahora no sé) BUP y COU sumados se hacían en 4 años (en lugar de los 5 italianos), entró en la Universidad de Roma con 17 años y claro salió que todavía era un crío. Muy empollón, por cierto. Yo entré con 19 y salí con 26 (a mí no se me daba mucho lo de empollar )*


----------



## Neuromante

Por lo que yo sé:
En España ha pasado de cinco años (Tres comunes y dos de especialización) a cuatro para ajustarse a Bolonia. 
En Italia se ha pasado de cuatro años a cinco (Tres comunes y dos de especialización) para ajustarse a Bologna.

Siempre sin contar doctorados, masters y cosas por el estilo, claro. Me refiero a la laurea/licenciatura

Será que las señoras Bolonia y Bologna no se ponen de acuerdo...


----------



## MOMO2

honeyheart said:


> La explicación, aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haber
> 
> _···> Para concluir, es recomendable tener presente la siguiente regla: «el verbo haber se usa en plural únicamente cuando es auxiliar de cualquier otro verbo que no sea el mismo verbo haber»._
> 
> 
> Entonces, Momo, ¿cuánto dura ahora el estudio completo de una carrera universitaria en Ialia?


 


Neuromante said:


> Por lo que yo sé:
> En España ha pasado de cinco años (Tres comunes y dos de especialización) a cuatro para ajustarse a Bolonia.
> En Italia se ha pasado de cuatro años a cinco (Tres comunes y dos de especialización) para ajustarse a Bologna.
> 
> Siempre sin contar doctorados, masters y cosas por el estilo, claro. Me refiero a la laurea/licenciatura
> 
> Será que las señoras Bolonia y Bologna no se ponen de acuerdo...


 
En castellano ¿dices másters o masters?

Desde luego las señoras Bolonia y Bologna no hablan mucho. Eso es como cuando en el telediario dicen que para ajustarse a los precios de Europa nos suben la gasolina. Luego te vas de viaje por Europa y ves que cuesta menos ...


----------



## Neuromante

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de si lleva tilde o no. Ni siquiera en singular.


Y lo curiosos de los planes de estudio no es que sean distintos y hayan dicho que los cambian para hacerlos coincidir. Es que cambiaron en los dos países para poner el que tenía en el otro antes.


----------



## honeyheart

Chicos, estamos en un diccionario, no se olviden: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/m%C3%A1ster
Es "máster", va con acento. 

Más allá de la duración en sí de la carrera de grado, lo que me preocupa es el programa de estudios: ¿cómo hacen para que un alumno aprenda en menos años lo que antes aprendía en más? 



P.D.: Momo, te señalé la regla del verbo "haber" porque pensé que no lo sabías; es uno de los errores más comunes de nosotros mismos, los hispanoablantes, al menos por acá.
(Desde que lo aprendiste a usar, te enviciaste con el "multiquote". )


----------



## lizzie86

MOMO2 said:


> Ciao Lizzie.
> Mi togli una curiosità? A una studentessa italiana che ha finito in Italia i "3 anni", viene conferito il titolo di dottore? (Non è una distrazione: ai miei tempi le donne ricevevano il titolo di _dottore_)
> Grazie.


Si si, io ho conseguito la laurea triennale a ottobre e ora sono dottore in comunicazione interlinguistica applicata. Si, so che si usa dottore sia per il maschile che per il femminile ma sinceramente non ho mai capito il perché.



honeyheart said:


> Chicos, estamos en un diccionario, no se olviden: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/máster
> Es "máster", va con acento.
> 
> Más allá de la duración en sí de la carrera de grado, lo que me preocupa es el programa de estudios: ¿cómo hacen para que un alumno aprenda en menos años lo que antes aprendía en más?
> 
> 
> 
> P.D.: Momo, te señalé la regla del verbo "haber" porque pensé que no lo sabías; es uno de los errores más comunes de nosotros mismos, los hispanoablantes, al menos por acá.
> (Desde que lo aprendiste a usar, te enviciaste con el "multiquote". )


Momo esto es el problema, ahora los jovenes tienen que aprender  más cosas en menos anos (tengo el teclado italiano e no sé como hacer para escribir los acentos y las letras espanolas).
Me gustaria hablar de eso pero desgraciadamente no es un asunto de lengua y no sé si aqui se puede discutir sobre eso.


----------



## hitomi_85

Scusate se rispolvero il topic. Quindi la laurea magistrale (cioè il bienno che viene dopo i tre anni di laura triennale) può essere chiamata "maestría"? O la "maestría" corrisponde al master italiano?


----------



## honeyheart

I cinque anni della laurea triennale più la laurea magistrale corrispondono, complessivamente, alla "licenciatura".  La "maestría" è posteriore, e corrisponde infatti al "master" italiano.


----------

